# Search function broken?



## solomon.kim (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey,

Does the search function seem to be broken for anyone else? Upon trying to search, I get an error saying "The search could not be completed. Please try again later." Any insight on this issue?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 19, 2017)

Wooaaa, true! Let me dive under the hood see what's up!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 19, 2017)

solomon.kim said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does the search function seem to be broken for anyone else? Upon trying to search, I get an error saying "The search could not be completed. Please try again later." Any insight on this issue?



OK, could you try it now? Let me know. I'll be running some test.


----------



## solomon.kim (Jul 19, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> OK, could you try it now? Let me know. I'll be running some test.


It seems to work now, thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 19, 2017)

solomon.kim said:


> It seems to work now, thanks!


Great! I will have to do some more tweaking, but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 19, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Great! I will have to do some more tweaking, but thanks for letting me know!


still doesn't work for me:/


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 19, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> still doesn't work for me:/



Sorry to hear that... Could you logout and login again and try?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 19, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Sorry to hear that... Could you logout and login again and try?


now it is working!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 19, 2017)

Great! thanks!


----------



## Illico (Jan 26, 2018)

Doesn't work for me.

I try to use the "More..." search function to use the "Useful searchs -Your Posts-" function


----------



## Illico (Jan 26, 2018)

Where are my previous 70 posts ?


----------



## Anders Bru (Jan 26, 2018)

Illico said:


> Where are my previous 70 posts ?


Yeah, all posts now shows up as "_This member does not have any content._" for all members, it seems like. Was the same yesterday.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 26, 2018)

Anders Bru said:


> Yeah, all posts now shows up as "_This member does not have any content._" for all members, it seems like. Was the same yesterday.



That is so wrong! Let me contact the hosting immediately.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 26, 2018)

Indeed...


----------



## Gerry (Jan 26, 2018)

Howdy, I was just now noticing the search function broken as all heck. Was about to post the same question when I noticed this thread already started. I'm logged in and all, of course. Fingers crossed it can be back up soon! Thanks for working on it!


----------



## Gerry (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh, in the meantime, here's a workaround: Do your search in Google and add: *site:vi-control.net* after your search term(s). It'll get you what you need until the forum's search is back online.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 26, 2018)

had the same issue today. Was trying to find the TouchOSC thread that I knew existed... But I'd add that even when it works, it's not 100% reliable. Often it misses results. Not sure exactly what's the logic in the backend, but it's not optimal for sure. maybe there's an uppdate available for that module for the board engine?


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 26, 2018)

There is a team looking into it, guys. Will update as I get news. 

Hang in there!

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 26, 2018)

OK, if you want to check now, refresh your page and try the search again? It looks fixed on my end. 

Let me know!

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 26, 2018)

seems to work now! Great job.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 26, 2018)

Grizzlymv said:


> seems to work now! Great job.



Thanks!  If you see this happen again, let me know.

Regards,

Andre


----------

